# Coolest Halloween Cake EVER!



## Addict (Sep 24, 2007)

Now that is what I call a cake.


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

Wow. I think they may want to look into selling these little creations! (Lucky kid!)


----------



## noahbody (Sep 20, 2003)

Saaaaweeeeet!


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2007)

That cake is pretty cool


----------



## Scare Shack (Oct 2, 2005)

now thats a cake!


----------



## Mrs. Scary (Dec 2, 2007)

WOW!! That's amazing! I wonder how long that took to bake and set up....


----------



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

that was too cool ,Thanks, gotta show the wife!


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

That is awesome; however, I think it makes me feel unloved. I just got your standard birthday cake with those flimsy little candles. Of course, we can't light my birthday candles anymore. It has become a major fire hazard


----------



## HD-Lilly (Jan 23, 2008)

cool cake but to bad they didnt wait till kid was older to appreciate it.
there are other cool ones on that site to especially like that eyeball cake
thanks


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

I would love to see the amazing cake, but the link won;t open, does anyone know how I can view it. Or maybe they can send me another picture of it.


----------



## AngelEye (Oct 10, 2007)

Holy moly! That's an awesome cake! Even the Dora cake was awesome! Wow.. what a talent!


----------



## Stranger With Candy (Oct 29, 2007)

Spookilicious mama said:


> I would love to see the amazing cake, but the link won;t open, does anyone know how I can view it. Or maybe they can send me another picture of it.


Try the direct youtube link..





I found this cake last year while searching for party ideas. I can't even tell ya how many times we watched the video, it's SO awesome. I noticed they're from my own town- I wish I knew who they were because I'd make them my new bff's.


----------



## Haunted Horseman (Dec 5, 2007)

Amazing..!!!


----------



## Headless Horseman (Feb 7, 2008)

The cake is great!! The work put into the cake really paid off.


----------

